# PIR sensor on sale



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi all,
I just found that the Quorum PIR sensor is on sale here:

http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G4567

for $3.95 each. These are very reliable units that run on a 9 volt battery. You can tap the output (9VDC pulse, 2 sec) for switching a relay for dry-triggering a prop or charging an R/C timer. The factory settings are for 15 sec and 15 min "off" intervals, but are easy to hack for 30 sec and 60 sec intervals. Might be a good candidate for another group buy?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'd be interested...


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks Otaku.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Can you show how easy the hack is... Your easy and my easy are two separate things.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's the hack info, TS. You really only need to go through Step 7 to change the off interval times, and install just the switch that flips it between 30 and 60 secs. You do need to attach the wires to the output terminals so you can use the 9VDC pulse to operate a device (timer, relay etc). This is also shown in the info that ships with the PIR, and you can view the manual from a PDF link on the Elec. Goldmine PIR page.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Lets do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

These the same PIRs from the power strip hack? If so I'd be interested in picking up 2-3 of these in a group buy.

-TM


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

TM, are you referring to Beelce's PIR/power strip hack? These are not the same units - these run on 9VDC and have a DC voltage output.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You COULD use them to trigger relays though then run your AC through them that way.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Sorry, folks, I forgot to post the link to the PIR hack. Here it is:

http://www.thefrighteners.com/Gary's .htm

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Doc... can you show me the relay you would attach to the Prop 1/2. For some reason I am having a huge brain fart.


----------

